

What Mass Killers Want—And How to Stop Them - tokenadult
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303309504579181702252120052

======
001sky
related > [http://distractify.com/news/how-america-is-turning-kids-
into...](http://distractify.com/news/how-america-is-turning-kids-into-
sissies/)

